# The Office - "The Secret" spoilers



## boywaja (Sep 30, 2001)

Well, the cat is out of the bag.


----------



## m_B (Jan 20, 2006)

One of the best episodes yet! 

"You should order milk"  

Michael was hilarious the entire ep...Good stuff...

-mb


----------



## funbox (Apr 5, 2002)

Haha yeah. After ordering the chicken breast hold the chickenthe exchange with the waitress about whether thats what he really wants and how he ends up ordering a hot dog is hilarious.


----------



## Droobiemus (Sep 30, 2004)

Dwight's investigative skills were hilarious. "I've just found something out about Oscar...he's *not* sick!"


----------



## Warren (Oct 18, 2001)

loved it


----------



## xtopher_66 (Jan 8, 2004)

Droobiemus said:


> Dwight's investigative skills were hilarious. "I've just found something out about Oscar...he's *not* sick!"


Agreed. Loved the Dwight as an investigator storyline.

A great episode


----------



## RoundBoy (Feb 10, 2005)

Now that Pam knows .. Jim can stop acting 'strangely' and feel more relaxed.. now its Pam's turn to feel awkward.

the ball is now in her court to tell Jim how she feels..

Oscar *was* faking ! He fooled me


----------



## mpar1 (Feb 14, 2005)

What a great episode. Probably the best of the second season. Everything the writers did worked. I was surprised that Michael blabbed so soon.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

malfeasance 

malfeasanceses


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

"i'd like the chicken breast sandwich...hold the chicken."

what an ass!


----------



## Chapper1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Dwight finding out Oscar's big secret was great. Too bad he overlooked the whole "Oscar is Gay" deal. Nothing gets past him...

Great episode, as always...


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

Michael - "It smells like updog in here..."

Dwight - "What's updog?"

Michael - "GOTCHA! haah...uh...hmmm...."

Jim - Looks at the camera and mouthes "this close"


ROTFL!


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Chandler Mike said:


> Michael - "It smells like updog in here..."
> 
> Dwight - "What's updog?"
> 
> ...


I love the openings to this show, beyond funny.

Last week Dwigth running into the pole, and now updog.


----------



## ScottE22 (Sep 19, 2003)

OK - I need to get on this. I got the whole "updog" thing on the end of my recording of "Earl" and I couldn't help but wonder why I'm not watching this show....

I'll have to check this out!!


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I thought Michael calling Oscar and saying they could use some of his hispanic/mexican cleanliness (or however he phrased it) was classic.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I loved this episode. Of course, I've loved all of season 2. 

Dwight talking about how his "ex-girlfriend was cheating on him" 

Also liked Dwight's investigation of Oscar's sick status. And this exchange, from memory:

Dwight: "What kind of sniffle was it?"
Pam: "Well, how many ways of sniffling are there?"
Dwight: "Three."
Pam: "It was the second kind."
Dwight: "Thanks, excellent."


/Mike


----------



## chavez (Nov 18, 2004)

i think the series is getting weaker. it's losing it's documentary feel and starting to feel like a regular sitcom. the michael scott character is becoming a buffoon without any real depth. he's funny, but the jokes aren't catching me off guard like they used to.


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

> the michael scott character is becoming a buffoon without any real depth


I feel the opposite. He was a buffoon in Season 1, but has become more interesting in Season 2.

I do agree it's losing the documentary feel. Which I never felt was important in the first place, so that doesn't bother me.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

The look on Michael's face going into a commercial break after describing his two favorite things about Hooters was priceless.


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

That Hooters' song was great. I take it that must be for real?


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

I've never been to a Hooters, but maybe I'll have to go and say it's my birthday to find out.


----------



## jrinck (Nov 24, 2004)

This show exemplifies how product placement can work.

First Chili's, now Hooters. This show actually got me in the mood to go to both, and I hold the franchises in high regard for taking the risk to promote themselves in this way.


----------



## busyba (Feb 5, 2003)

Did Hooter's change their waitress uniforms? The Hooters I remember, the girls were in bright orange 80's shorts and tight white tshirts with the Hooters logo. These waitresses were in completely different outfits.

At first I thought it might have been a trademark/copyright/couldn't-get-the-clearance kind of thing, but then they had Jim display an authentic Hooters sweatshirt (with the logo that should be on the waitress tshirts), so now I'm confused.


----------



## Chandler Mike (Mar 29, 2002)

jrinck said:


> This show exemplifies how product placement can work.
> 
> First Chili's, now Hooters. This show actually got me in the mood to go to both, and I hold the franchises in high regard for taking the risk to promote themselves in this way.


No kidding, instead of talking about the show, the thread has turned into a Hooter's discussion 

It's working great!


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

"You get Peach Ice Tea. (pause). You're going to hate it."


----------



## knuckles (Dec 21, 2002)

The worst part about the Chili's and Hooters in the episodes, is that Scranton doesn't have either of the two.

I am glad that they did show some snow while Dwight was staking out the house.


----------



## atrac (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm torn between this episode and "The Christmas Party" as best episode of the season. Both were amazing!


----------



## scoblitz (Aug 20, 2005)

Just got done watching - another great episode.

I think the camera is actually becoming a bigger part of the show, the looks that they give it are classic, especially Pam and Jim. The interaction with it during the non-interview scenes is priceless.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

pmyers said:


> That Hooters' song was great. I take it that must be for real?


The funniest part for me about this episode is that I went to Hooters about 5 years ago with a guy I worked with. The guy was a lot like Michael (but he wasn't my boss): no social skills, thought he was funny, etc. While I was using the restroom after we ordered, he told the waitress that it was my birthday. They all came over during our meal to sing "Happy Birthday". Maybe they've changed to the Hooters song since then, but back then it was just their rendition of the standard.

Obviously, this episode brought back memories of that day and that guy.

I don't think they've changed their shirts. Maybe there was some legal reason they couldn't use the actual uniforms.

I loved when Michael was trying to comb his hair forward to look like Jim's.

Temp: "I could have my desk cleaned out in 5 minutes and nobody would know I was ever here - I wouldn't even know"


----------



## DavidTigerFan (Aug 18, 2001)

pmyers said:


> That Hooters' song was great. I take it that must be for real?


LOL, no. Indy took me to hooters on my birthday...

There's video somewhere....


----------



## sonnik (Jul 7, 2000)

spartanstew said:


> I don't think they've changed their shirts. Maybe there was some legal reason they couldn't use the actual uniforms.


Those are legit. It's either that there's a waitress preference for the white/orange or black outfits, or that certain waitresses get to wear the black.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

spartanstew said:


> Maybe they've changed to the Hooters song since then, but back then it was just their rendition of the standard.


 Most chains have a "special" HB song. I recall that Chi Chi's (RIP) was to the tune of La Cucaracha. I think the waitstaff would refer to the song as "boom boom"



> So it's your birthday, so it's your birthday,
> (boom boom)
> Chi Chi's wishes you the best...
> so it's your birthday, so it's your birthday,
> ...


FYI, "Happy Birthday" is still protected by copyright, so you can't perform it wothout paying a royalty. http://www.unhappybirthday.com/ That's why there are all those alternate songs at the restaurant chains.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

pdhenry said:


> FYI, "Happy Birthday" is still protected by copyright, so you can't perform it wothout paying a royalty. http://www.unhappybirthday.com/ That's why there are all those alternate songs at the restaurant chains.


And that may be why they wouldn't sing "Happy Birthday" on a television show.



DavidTigerFan said:


> LOL, no. Indy took me to hooters on my birthday...
> 
> There's video somewhere....


There's also video somewhere of Graymalkin celebrating his birthday at Hooters.

Hmmmmm, Indy = Michael Scott?


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

sonnik said:


> It's either that there's a waitress preference for the white/orange or black outfits, or that certain waitresses get to wear the black.


Last night I discovered that scene was filmed about a month ago, on location at the Hooters in beautiful downtown Burbank, California -- and there, all the waitresses wear the black outfit, with the hostesses in the traditional white/orange. (And I also discovered the extras in that scene were actual waitresses there.)

No, I couldn't bring myself to order "chicken breast, hold the chicken," even though I actually _was_ ordering a chicken breast sandwich, and I couldn't bring myself to lie about it being someone's birthday.

It was fun. I'd like to do more research projects like that one.


----------



## stevemcl (Nov 23, 2005)

We've got a couple of hooters in Cincy...

(insert joke)  

Never really go there though because I don't like their wings. No joke.

There is one on the Ohio river across from the Reds ballpark that you can do some pregame at, and have a boat take you to the game and back to Hooters, which is nice. 

Great ep!


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

knuckles said:


> The worst part about the Chili's and Hooters in the episodes, is that Scranton doesn't have either of the two.
> 
> .


Well there is a chili's near W/B but that's a pretty long drive for lunch. I remember it well because my friend was out with us and she was meeting her date. He stood her up and said OH I thought you said chi chis. Yea right.

in case you haven't heard:

"The Office" will go off the air at the end of March so star Steve Carell can film a movie, Reilly said.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

knuckles said:


> The worst part about the Chili's and Hooters in the episodes, is that Scranton doesn't have either of the two.
> 
> I am glad that they did show some snow while Dwight was staking out the house.


This is Michael. You don't think he'd drive out of his way to go to Hooters, just to use the hold the chicken joke? I think he would.


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

newsposter said:


> Well there is a chili's near W/B but that's a pretty long drive for lunch. I remember it well because my friend was out with us and she was meeting her date. He stood her up and said OH I thought you said chi chis. Yea right.
> 
> in case you haven't heard:
> 
> "The Office" will go off the air at the end of March so star Steve Carell can film a movie, Reilly said.


Still the show will have had 22 episodes this season. That is the old minimum standard for a season IIRC.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

22 episodes was how many the studio ordered. It's not going off the air so he can film a movie. It's going off the air because the season is over.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

OMG, probably the best episode yet!


----------

